# Grizzly G0572 Hanging airfilter



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That one is on my short list… Nice unit!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Glad to read such a positive review. I am looking forward to mine being delivered on Tuesday. 
How much of a PITA is it to change the filters? Seems like the outer filter will need changing rather often.


----------



## shopmania (Sep 8, 2009)

Have been seriously considering this for my garage/shop. Glad to hear it made such a difference! What was the cost for the Grizzly?


----------



## jtobs (Jul 25, 2010)

I also have this one. I concur with the review. My shop is 900 sq ft and has 16 ft ceilings. Clears the air no problem. A good value


----------



## stumpybear (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, been thinking about something like this. I will check it out!!!


----------



## njcraftsman (Nov 28, 2009)

Shop Mania… I think around $250.


----------



## POGO (Jul 3, 2010)

I have the same model for over two years now and continues to do a good job. Remote stopped working about six months ago but no problem to just push the on/off button on units side. Filters are easy to remove and clean and snap quickly into place. The 5 Micron filter is a bit pricey at $10 and not a standard size found at the BORG.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I ahve the blower just need to build the box! Boy working gets in the way of shop time! Look fwd to removing some dust! Good review.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, this air cleaner is no longer on my short list. After having LOML say once "go ahead and buy it" I pulled the trigger. The cost on it was quite reasonable compared to other units. $209.95 + $10.00 oversize fee, and of course shipping, which for Grizzly wasn't too horrible…

Now I need to get this thing mounted and running once it comes in…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just checked my email, and it appears that Grizzly is back ordered. I guess I have to wait at least 3 more weeks before they ship…

I sure wish companies like this would stock up a bit before they put something on sale like this…


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

Fine Woodworking just did a review on this type of unit. You should check out these reviews before buying. Grizzly opted not to participate. The least expensive one in the review was the Jet and it won all around best, and best value to boot.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I own one of these and it was really great until the circuit board died…...I ordered a new one 2 months ago and it is still back ordered until some time in September. *;-(* The good part is the board only costs $16+ including shipping. I sure miss this filter.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Board now back ordered until *OCTOBER* and the *price went up *from $9 to $33 PLUS shipping.


----------

